# how to create mail server in freeBSD 8



## defis_73 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm defis.
I'm the beginer.
please help me, how to make mail server in freeBSD 8.
thanks.


----------



## vivek (Jul 21, 2010)

Read http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/mail.html and http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=4


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 21, 2010)

=)

if you want qmail:
http://www.lifewithqmail.org/ and http://qmail.org/top.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 21, 2010)

How to ask questions the smart way.


----------

